
Shopify CEO says majority of his employees will work from home permanently - aburan28
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/shopify-ceo-says-office-centricity-is-over-as-majority-of-his-employees-will-work-from-home-permanently-2020-05-21
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23259159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23259159)

------
jboschpons
Amazing

~~~
jboschpons
Isn't it?

